# Ich treatment



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been using Rid-Ich......but now the ich is on my gouramis too.... It started with a few spots on my tetras, they've since cleared up but its even worse on my gouramis. 

What product do you guys recommend??


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

what's your water temperature?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Usually around 76, but it varies between 75 and 78.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Well here is what I would do. Tonight I would do about a 50% water change then I would add 86 degree water and Rid-Ich at the recommended dosage. Wait about 20 minutes and then adjust your heater to the new tank temperature which should be right about 82 degrees. Continue to treat with rid-ich until all the ich is gone, then gradually reduce the temperature down to about 80. During this treatment it is best to continue with the water changes before each re dose.

Remember, a 50% water change immediately cuts the amount of ich parasites in your water by half.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay. I just did a 30% change this morning (didn't see your message yet).......so I'll do another one in about two days with the increased temp water. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

Just start raising it now. Ich is much easier to get rid of at higher temperatures. The longer you screw around with an ich problem the more likely you are to have other problems arise.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay! I will do that. Thanks!!!!


----------



## pokagon55 (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.thekrib.com/Diseases/ich.html

Hey msdolittle, Please read this article on ick as it has some good info on how it works and what is used to cure it.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks pokagon! I'll book mark it now so I can read it in depth later tonight!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd reccomend *not* using Quick-Cure.

-Tessa.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

In the one case my fish have gotten I used Malachite Green and it did a fine job of clearing it up.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Ick can usually be treated successfully with salt and an increase in temp. No meds necessary.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I remembered depending on what you have in the aquarium you may have to go 1/2 dosage on any meds. Some fish (usually scaleless fish and frogs, newts and such) cannot handle the full dosage well.


----------



## bcpatti3 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Ich Question*



pokagon55 said:


> http://www.thekrib.com/Diseases/ich.html
> 
> Hey msdolittle, Please read this article on ick as it has some good info on how it works and what is used to cure it.



This article says to do a 50% water change every 4 days for four treatments. Has anyone tried that? 

It also says that certain Ick medication tells you to only treat once or twice. I have ICKY AWAY and it says to treat every 24 hours. Anybody have any suggestions if I should use the articles advise and do 50% water changes every 4 days with ICK AWAY? 

I have a 25 gallon tank with two MOLLY's who seem to have contracted ICH. I have a 5 gallon pail on standby with some tap water treatment in it and have elevated the temp in my tank to 82.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

I use Kent's Marine RX-P. Yes it says marine, but its safe for freshwater too...and with loaches, cories, and other scaleless fish. You can use the full dose. I used it before after my other meds didn't work. It was hard to find, but worth it.

Raise the temp to around 84F or so. That speeds up the ich lifecycle...so it makes it go away faster. I would just adjust your heater (if you can), instead of adding hot water. The temp shock may affect your fish. Adjusting the heater would make the temp increase gradually.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I did water changes more often than every four days, I think I was doing daily water changes at the worst part of the ich. I only lost one fish during treatment.......didn't make me happy, but I think I was fairly successful.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, and I gradually increased the temps......I had it up to 85F. Once the ich was gone for a few days I dropped it slowly back to 75ish where it is now (varies by a degree or two, its in a bay window).


----------



## bcpatti3 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Thanks*

Everyone Thanks for the advice. I completed my first water change yesterday and I have been slowly raising the temp. This morning one of the Black Molly's already looks a little better. I did end up using the ICK AWAY I had on stock. I am hoping I do not stain my tank too badly. Oh well, I would rather not lose any fish then worry about a silly stain problem. Hoping all goes well. 

Thanks again.


----------

